# Best Cheap Pipe?



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

I was curious if anybody had any recommendations on what would be considered a "great" cheap pipe. I'm now talking about a cob, but instead, a briar pipe. I'm also not really interested in estate pipes. I would like it to be new. I'm trying to avoid having to pay $50+ to get a good pipe. I already have a couple, but I'm always on the search for more p


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

I just bought a Savinelli natural from Frenchy for $33.50 (Frenchy ROCKS!!), they may be an option for you.

I am interested to see what others get recommended


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I have a nice sav nat that I too got from frenchy, wonderful smoker. dr. grabow makes a nice smoker


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Dr. Grabow like loki suggested, but I'm not to keen on them. I've got a kaywoodie that was around 30 or so w/the drinkless system that I like really well. Could check out ebay and wish for the best. There's one guy on there that I've gotten a couple petersons from around 50 and another guy I've gotten several Savinelli's from (the Italian guy on there) around 50 also.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

uncballzer said:


> Dr. Grabow like loki suggested, but I'm not to keen on them. I've got a kaywoodie that was around 30 or so w/the drinkless system that I like really well. *Could check out ebay and wish for the best. *There's one guy on there that I've gotten a couple petersons from around 50 and another guy I've gotten several Savinelli's from (the Italian guy on there) around 50 also.


:tpd: imo, your best bets around that price point, are going to be estates/used....which is fine. A good smoking used Savinelli is still a good smoking Savinelli. :tu

Never know ... might really find a gem.

Some quick examples on Smokingpipes.com ...

Mastercraft Estate $30
http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/estate/united-states/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=35462

English estate $40
http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/estate/england/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=35504

Made by Sasieni estate $45
http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/estate/england/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=35158

Greaves estate $50
http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/estate/france/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=35134

All estates ---> http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/estate/

As others have said ... Frenchy's is a great place to look as well ... A-1 BOTL there.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

I bought a Savinelli 310 basket unfinished/natural for about $30. Ain't much to look at, but it's a good smoker.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I was looking at the Savinelli Naturals from Frenchy myself. Seems to be a pretty good deal.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

Sawyer said:


> I was looking at the Savinelli Naturals from Frenchy myself. Seems to be a pretty good deal.


They are a good deal. Actually, an excellent deal. I used five drops of olive oil and hand rubbed it in to darken the wood. If you do the same use very LITTLE.


----------



## skatalite (Feb 29, 2008)

As people have said, Savinelli makes good unfinished pipes for no more than $35ish. Or, better yet, get a Nording 

This one is $55 on this site, but can be found cheaper I'm sure:
http://cupojoes.com/cgi-bin/spgm?dpt=W&srch=DW&item=norcla01

And this one's $45, but same deal with above:
http://cupojoes.com/cgi-bin/spgm?dpt=W&srch=DW&item=noreso06

Bjarne Copenhagens are nice, too.


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

billhud said:


> I used five drops of olive oil and hand rubbed it in to darken the wood. If you do the same use very LITTLE.


Do you have any pictures of it? I would like to see how it changes the overall colour, perhaps I will do something similar when mine arrives.

By the way, does it affect flavours? :ss


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

No, no pics. I used so little (literally five drops) it didn't affect taste/flavor. It simply turned the briar a dark golden brown and popped the grain. Still flat and no shine as I didn't use carnuba but simply rubbed in renassaince wax


----------



## Sir Humpsalot (Feb 20, 2008)

Well, I'm carving a pipe myself. A pencil, saw, dremel, some hand files, and a sandpaper should be all you need. You can even smoke it as you make it, as some have done.


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

I think those Savinelli Natural pipes are gorgeous looking. The shape is, that's for sure.


----------



## bilder (Oct 23, 2006)

Estate pipes are where it is at for cheap smoking pleasure.

I have a nice Peterson that I got for $12 last year. Took me a couple hours to clean and polish it up and it smokes well.

Also have a number of vintage Grabows that smoke like a dream. All cost me less than $10.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

I will second, or third or fourth, the Savinelli natural pipes. Great briar for the buck. Winslow makes a Crown series that you can get for around $50 and Bjarne has a series called Viking that are nice and cheap. Don't forget Brebbia. You might have to look hard for under $50 but they are quality pipes.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

you can go to iwan ries and look at pipes from peterson, gbd and others that are well under 50 dollars, old old companies.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

For sub-50 dollars, I would say that my Tsuge Kaga is a steal; if you wait long enough smoking pipes gets rid of all their Kaga's. Smokes awesome out of the box.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

i can 2nd that tsuge kaga... 
Smokingpipes usually has a sale on them.. the smooth bent brandys go for $40.
was my 1st pipe, and still one of my favs.. maybe cuz its broken in so well.

If u can spare a few extra $$, you can pick up a stanwell or a peterson.

-hyp



solafid3 said:


> For sub-50 dollars, I would say that my Tsuge Kaga is a steal; if you wait long enough smoking pipes gets rid of all their Kaga's. Smokes awesome out of the box.


----------



## The Pirate (May 20, 2007)

You have a lot of great suggestions so far. Why not go the extra few bucks and get a Boswell? They start at about $50. you will also receive pipe cleaners, a pipe tool, and a few samples of their tobacco for your money. Very nice pipes, very great value.
Ken


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for all of the replies. I wasn't necessarily in the market for a new pipe, I was just curious what others thought. Although, at the end of the day, I saw almost nobody mention any pipes that were lower than $35 or so. I guess I'll have to keep dreaming about that amazing $20 pipe


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/estate/japan/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=30961

Above is a link to an estate Tsuge Kaga Bent Brandy.. only $35 
ask and you shall recieve 

-hyp


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

sacmore21 said:


> I was curious if anybody had any recommendations on what would be considered a "great" cheap pipe. I'm now talking about a cob, but instead, a briar pipe. I'm also not really interested in estate pipes. I would like it to be new. I'm trying to avoid having to pay $50+ to get a good pipe. I already have a couple, but I'm always on the search for more p


Since you are in MD I would go check out the different Fader's locations.

But really when you get down to it, $50.00 is not really that far from the 65.00 I spent for my Peterson at the B&M here in Leesburg, VA....maybe just save a few more pennies, brown bag a few more times rather than going out for lunch, and before you know it, you will be smoking a pipe you LOVE rather than one you settled for.:tup


----------



## derbaff (Feb 20, 2008)

billhud said:


> They are a good deal. Actually, an excellent deal. I used five drops of olive oil and hand rubbed it in to darken the wood. If you do the same use very LITTLE.


Have you had any problems with the olive oil going rancid or anything? I was thinking about trying this but my gf told me you shouldn't use olive oil on wooden chopping blocks b/c the wood soaks it in and it goes rancid. I wonder if the same thing would apply to a pipe also.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

derbaff said:


> Have you had any problems with the olive oil going rancid or anything?


Not when using five drops. A litte goes a LONG way.


----------

